# JavaFX  Error: Handler Method not found



## UchihaSevenfold (16. Jun 2015)

Hey Leute. ich habe vor ein paar stunden einen neuen button im scenebuilder eingefuegt und wollte dann in meiner controllerklasse eine neue methode schreiben. Ich habe die Methode direkt unter der ersten Methode , habe auch @FXML drüber stehen und habe im scenebuilder meinem button eine fx: id gegeben und habe die methode unter 

onAction auch eingefuegt. in der fxml datei unterkringelt er diese methode aber und sagt mir 

handler method not found


Wie kann das sen ? ich hab eine milliarde sachen ausprobiert aber irgendwie erkennt er die methode nicht. 

die andere erkennt er doch auch. weiss einer von euch woran das liegen kann ?

hier mal die controller klasse mit den beiden methoden 




```
public class FXMLDocumentController implements Initializable {
 

 String apiKey ="7a794d8692936b4b6371ad1750a617d2";
 String secret= "601e153ed7618eb4";
 
  ArrayList<String> Server = new ArrayList<>();
  String eingabe;
  PhotoList photoList;
  int j = 0;
  ImageView [] imageview;
  
  @FXML
  Button ho;
      
    @FXML
    ImageView view;
    
    @FXML
    ScrollPane scroll;
    
    @FXML
    TilePane tile;
    
    @FXML
    TextField text;

    public FXMLDocumentController() {
      
    }
  
    
    @FXML
    private void handleButtonAction(ActionEvent event) throws FlickrException {
        System.out.println("You clicked me!");
         Flickr flickr = new Flickr (apiKey, secret , new REST());
        
        SearchParameters searchParams = new SearchParameters();
        String[] tags = new String[]{eingabe = text.getText()};
        
        searchParams.setSort(SearchParameters.INTERESTINGNESS_DESC);
        searchParams.setTags(tags);
     
        PhotosInterface photoInt = flickr.getPhotosInterface();      
        photoList = photoInt.search(searchParams,20,1);
        
        if(photoList!=null){
                //Get search result and check the size of photo result
                for(int i=0;i<photoList.size();i++){
                   
                 
                   //get photo object
                    Photo ph =(Photo) photoList.get(i);
                   
                   // imgList.add(ph);
                   Server.add(ph.getLargeUrl());
                   Image [] image = new Image [Server.size()];
                  
                    imageview = new ImageView [Server.size()];
                   image [i] = new Image(Server.get(i),true);
                    //view.setImage(remoteImage);
                   imageview[i]= new ImageView(image[i]);
                   imageview[i].setFitHeight(200);
                   imageview[i].setPreserveRatio(true);
                   imageview[i].setFitWidth(200);
                   
                   
                   tile.setPadding(new Insets(15, 15, 15, 100));
                   tile.setHgap(20);
                   tile.setVgap(17);
                   tile.getChildren().add(imageview[i]);
                   System.out.println(Server.get(i));
                   
                   
                   
               
                    
            }
        }
    }
    
    @FXML
    private void clearAction(ActionEvent event, int i){
    
    tile.getChildren().remove(imageview[i]);
    
}
    @Override
    public void initialize(URL url, ResourceBundle rb) {
        // TODO
    }    
    
}
```


hier die fxml


```
<AnchorPane id="AnchorPane" maxHeight="-Infinity" maxWidth="-Infinity" minHeight="-Infinity" minWidth="-Infinity" prefHeight="800.0" prefWidth="1280.0" xmlns="http://javafx.com/javafx/8" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml/1" fx:controller="photoview.FXMLDocumentController">
    <children>
      <ScrollPane fx:id="scroll" hbarPolicy="NEVER" layoutX="222.0" layoutY="109.0" prefHeight="542.0" prefWidth="848.0">
         <content>
            <TilePane fx:id="tile" prefHeight="542.0" prefWidth="846.0">
               <children>
                    <Button fx:id="button" onAction="#handleButtonAction" text="Click Me!" />
                  <Button fx:id="ho" mnemonicParsing="false" onAction="#clearAction" text="Button" />
               </children>
            </TilePane>
         </content>
      </ScrollPane>
      <TextField fx:id="text" onAction="#handleButtonAction" />
    </children>
</AnchorPane>
```

vielen dank für eure hilfe und muehe 

liebe grüße


----------



## Tom299 (16. Jun 2015)

Mach mal die @FXML-Methoden public anstatt private


----------



## dzim (17. Jun 2015)

Und wieder sind API-Key und Secret im Klartext da... -.-


----------



## UchihaSevenfold (17. Jun 2015)

ich hab dem admins eine mail geschrieben ob die das bearbeiten koennten. :-/


----------

